# Variablen Tausch



## Roffel (30. Nov 2011)

Servus,
bin mir bei einer Aufgabe nicht ganz sicher was die da eigentlich von mir wollen oder wo der Sinn der Aufgabe liegt, vlt weiß das ja hier jemand und zwar lautet die Aufgabe:

*Aufgabe 7) Java Programmierung: Variablen Tausch
Lesen Sie die Variablen x1 und x2 vom Typ int von der Tastatur ein. Verwenden Sie zum Einlesen
den in der Übung vorgestellten Referenzdatentyp Scanner. Vertauschen Sie nun die in beiden Variablen
gespeicherten Werte und geben Sie diese auf der Standardausgabe aus.

hab das mal so gemacht:


```
import java.util.Scanner;                           //importieren des Scanner's

    public class Aufgabe7 {

        public static void main(String[] args) {

            int x1, x2, tmp;                        
            Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);    
 
    
            x2  =   sc.nextInt();                   
            x1  =   sc.nextInt();
            tmp =   x1;                             //Zwischenspeichern der Variablen: Einf�hrung einer dritten Variablen.//
            x1  =   x2;   
            x2  =   tmp;

                System.out.println(x2+"\n"+x1);
```

oder was hätte ich genau bei der Aufgabe lernen sollen? Variablen vertauschen... da hät ich ja auch zu erst x1 und dann x2 per Scanner eingeben können und dann halt erst x2 und dann x1 ausgeben, dann wären die variablen auch vertauscht....
oder meinen die das mit dem Zwischenspeichern? aber dann sind sie ja noch lang nicht vertauscht hää?

Gruß


----------



## Andi_CH (30. Nov 2011)

Das hatten wir doch schon und zwar in den letzten Tagen - sogar mit extrem kreativen, nahezu unverständlichen Lösungsvorschlägen

Steht in der Aufgabe was von Variablen tauschen? Wo denn?
NEIN da steht " Vertauschen Sie nun *die in beiden Variablen gespeicherten Werte*"

Hast du das mit deinem Code erreicht? (Ja, das musst du selbst beurteilen können!)
Wann ja - nächste Aufgabe lösen
Wenn nein - nachdenken.


----------



## SlaterB (30. Nov 2011)

was soll ein Thementitel 'Aufgabenstellung' eigentlich für die Welt an Mehrwert bringen?
schon jeder minimale inhaltliche Hinweis, siehe meinen neuen Titel, ist dagegen ein wenig nützlich, 
erinnert an den tatsächlichen Inhalt

edit: gemeint ist wohl
http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/127634-kontrollstrukturen.html
wenn auch ebenso mit eher schlechten Titel, da hatte ich noch nichts verbessert


----------



## Badmeister (30. Nov 2011)

man kann 2 int variablen über xor vertauschen.


```
int a = 1;
        int b = 2;
        
        a = a ^ b;
        b = b ^ a;
        a = a ^ b;
```


Gruß,
Badmeister


----------

